# how many junction boxes on a circuit ??



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been doing some work in my basement and as I'm pulling down and the ceiling tiles I'm finding junction boxes everywhere. Im drywalling part of the ceiling over to a bulk head and there are a couple junction boxes that need to get moved to the unfinished portion of the ceiling ( will be a drop ceiling in that area ) Is there an allowed number of junction boxes on one circuit ?? On one circuit I've followed so far I've counted 3. I want to get all the wiring in other rooms cleaned up before I drywall my rec room ceiling because that ceiling is the perfect spot to re route wires if needed. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. The number, however, is expressed as an equation.

∞-1.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Yes. The number, however, is expressed as an equation.
> 
> ∞-1.


Why -1 ?????? (Can I get a quote on that):laughing:

Happy New Year


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Why -1 ?????? (Can I get a quote on that):laughing:
> 
> Happy New Year


Because you can actually reach ∞-1. But you can never get to ∞.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Because you can actually reach ∞-1. But you can never get to ∞.


OK.....I'll take your word on that.:whistling

Would ya happen to know: If God is all powerfull, can he/she make a rock that he/she can't lift.?????

(Maybe that belongs in the escavation thread?)

Happy New Year


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Save yourself a ton of electrical work and just use several access panels similar to this.

http://www.amazon.com/Oatey-34055-6-Inch-9-Inch-Access/dp/B000DZGM2C

They are paintable and will save you a lot of headaches.

We try to treat the boxes with a metal round paintable cover with lipped edges when possibe, but when it comes to HVAC dampers, water shut offs, doorbell transformer, island feed boxes, etc., these things are great.

The only completely clean ceilings in basements in my experience have been hack jobs where they drywalled over everything. It's only a matter of time until you need to access the mechanicals and then you get swiss cheese.

(Edit-don't forget your smoke co detector down there)


----------

